# My Theraphosidae family



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

here are some of my collection....

starting off with the Brachypelma genus:

1. Brachypelma auratum








2. Brachypelma smithi


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

continue....B.smithi:




3. Brachypelma albiceps:


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

4. Brachypelma emilia:










5. Brachypelma boehmi:


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

continue.....Brachypelma boehmi:


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

5. Brachypelma vagans:








6. Brachypelma klaasi:


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

continue....Brachypelma klaasi:








7. Brachypelma albopilosum:


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

8. Grammostola pulchra:


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

9. Acanthoscurria brocklehursti:


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

10. Acanthoscurria geniculata:








11. Aphonopelma seemanni:


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

continued.....Aphonopelma seemanni:









11. Hysterocrates Gigas:


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

12. Lasiodora klugi:


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

13. Lasiodora parahybana:


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

14. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 2, 2013)

What an awesome thread.  Update us often!


----------



## jthorntonwillis (May 2, 2013)

Absolutely STUNNING spiders!! Great photography,too


----------



## tictactank (May 2, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> What an awesome thread.  Update us often!





jthorntonwillis said:


> Absolutely STUNNING spiders!! Great photography,too


thanks guys....more to come....


----------



## Storm76 (May 3, 2013)

Great pics, although as a little constructive critizism I wouldn't oversaturate the colors so much on the Brachys


----------



## tictactank (May 4, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Great pics, although as a little constructive critizism I wouldn't oversaturate the colors so much on the Brachys



noted....thanks...


----------

